# What is Elorgan?



## A J (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi, 
My doctor in Spain prescribed elorgan which I picked up in a pharmacy over there and have been taking it twice a day after tx.
Do you know what it would be called over here? I googled it said it was pentoxifylline but didnt give me a brand name. 
Im not really sure what it is for either. Can you help at all?

Thanks,
AJ xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Brand name in the UK is Trental 400. It is licensed for intermittent claudication and peripheral vascular disease (basically constriction of small blood vessels that reduces blood flow to the affected tissues). It is being prescribed off label in fertility treatment to hopefully help/improve blood flow to the uterine tissue and in theory support best conditions for implantation.

Hope this answers your questions?
Maz x


----------



## A J (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks Maz, that makes sense why I was prescribed it x


----------

